# AMC B Movies online



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow - here's a cool little feature on the AMC website this month!

Your chance to watch some really fangtastic horror flicks free of charge. Nothing like a little cheese to go along with your Halloween beverage of choice. These are among some of my favorites in the genre and I know you will find at least one you haven't seen before and will completely dig!

Included are genre classics like *Fiend Without A Face, Devil Doll, How To Make A Monster, The Horror Of Party Beach, The Undead, Voodoo Woman, War of the Colossal Beast *and the one - the only - *Werewolves On Wheels.*

http://www.amctv.com/b-movies/horror/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, they have "Fiend Without a Face" on there!:googly: I haven't seen that one in ages!


----------

